# Google music



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a headset with a single button on it. Sometimes I can skip songs with a double click but most if the time it just pauses the song. Is there a trick anyone has found to get this to work better? It's driving me crazy.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

